# Hood Tack



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

My question is, was a hood tac an option for the 67 GTO. I've been looking at tons of pictures of 67 GTO's. Very few have the tac and some do. Thanks :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bayou4us said:


> My question is, was a hood tac an option for the 67 GTO. I've been looking at tons of pictures of 67 GTO's. Very few have the tac and some do. Thanks :confused


Yes it was, the hood tach is a big boy. Big compared to '68 on up. I like hood tachs, gives it that special GTO look.
Was part of the rally gauge cluster. Both shared the same 444 option code which means if the car had the rally gauge cluster it came with the hood tach. 84.26 option.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

So there are different size tacs? I did notice the 67 does look kinda big!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bayou4us said:


> So there are different size tacs? I did notice the 67 does look kinda big!


Yes, its considerably larger.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. I'm still collecting parts at this point. Need to start searching for the tac.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bayou4us said:


> Cool. Thanks. I'm still collecting parts at this point. Need to start searching for the tac.


Be warned if looking for an original. A big drawback was calibration issues with those back then. Slamming the lid shut was cause to have them not operate properly. The ones offered by PY and Ames, you won't have that issue. Just a heads up.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

plus the oringal ones fogged up ,the 67 was the first year for the hood tach option,i dont remember what the correct redline is for it.the 67 like said above is the taller one,68 on was the lil one.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

5200 rpm....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bayou4us said:


> Cool. Thanks. I'm still collecting parts at this point. Need to start searching for the tac.


The hood-tach could have been ordered without the rally gauge cluster. Red-line began at 5100 rpm (according to the redbook)


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks again for the great information!!:seeya:


----------

